# Dare to Be: Recreate a Makeup Advertisement (July 1st - July 15th)



## Maja (Jul 1, 2006)

The theme of the next D2B challenge is *Recreate a Makeup Advertisement*.

It was chosen by Cardboardboxed, the winner of D2B Your Favourite Music Artist.

Find your inspiration in mu advertisements and post your entries here! Good luck everyone!

Some inspiration pics:
































http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad11.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad12.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad13.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad14.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad15.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad16.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad17.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad18.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneralfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad19.jpg


----------



## Maja (Jul 1, 2006)

Some more:































http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad30.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad31.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad32.jpg http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfiles/maja/D2B/D2BAd/Ad33.jpg v


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 1, 2006)

This one looks great! defiantly gonna try this one



x


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 1, 2006)

i just might try this one....


----------



## semantje (Jul 1, 2006)

i might try this one! just ordered the carnet the velours thing on ebay


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 2, 2006)

I know we can't photoshop ourselves for these, but can we photoshop the background? To look more like the ad? As long as we don't touch our own face/makeup? Thanks!!

Because I can do my makeup, take the picture similar to the one in the add, then digitally add the background to my picture, without altering my makeup. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 2, 2006)

oh, i love this! i'm so gonna do this!

ash, i'm gonna double-check for you and let you know if the photoshopping's okay!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

i found some great pictuers in:

http://forums.nana.co.il/article/?articleid=150340


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 2, 2006)

this looks fun! deffintly a challenge..


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 2, 2006)

OK thanks Jen!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, i love this! i'm so gonna do this!
ash, i'm gonna double-check for you and let you know if the photoshopping's okay!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 2, 2006)

So here's my attempt...











And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 2, 2006)

oh my gosh pinkribbons AWESOME job girl!!! i LOVED your pix!!!!! great job!!!! i also loved this challenge!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow Ashley!! that's incredible!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2006)

Fabulous job Ashley!


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful! =) I should try the Chanel one =)


----------



## Maja (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow Ashley! Amazing!


----------



## Sniegowa (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley fabulous eyes! Great job!


----------



## cassiclausen (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice job, Ashley! And so quickly done too. I've been lurking on this board for a few months now, so impressed by all of your work. I'm a little intimidated to try a D2B but this one is tempting.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cassiclausen* Nice job, Ashley! And so quickly done too. I've been lurking on this board for a few months now, so impressed by all of your work. I'm a little intimidated to try a D2B but this one is tempting. Firs of, welcome to mut! Glad that you decided to delurk!
Don't be shy about entering these contest. Its all in fun and we want to see everyone's interpretation of the different themes.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!


wow awsome job

good work with the eyeliner


----------



## Zoey (Jul 3, 2006)

Great job Ash! You look awesome!

I love this theme,I hope I will be able to do something nice!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley, you look absolutely beautiful!




You did an excellent job!


----------



## KellyB (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

OMG, honey you nailed it. That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy donut holes! You did a perfect job of it, PinkRibbons! I saw the first pic and my jaw dropped.


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome job, I have to admit that liquid eyeleiner intimidates me a little! LOL I need to practice more.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! That liquid liner was a punk to do. I had to wipe it off and redo it a couple times. My angled brush isn't very thin (from use it's spread out a little bit), so I was having a hard time of it.

But again, thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 3, 2006)

You look great pinkribbons



xxxx


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yiu look great and did a great job.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm speechless ^^ great work PINKRIBBONS


----------



## Maja (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I know we can't photoshop ourselves for these, but can we photoshop the background? To look more like the ad? As long as we don't touch our own face/makeup? Thanks!!
Because I can do my makeup, take the picture similar to the one in the add, then digitally add the background to my picture, without altering my makeup. Let me know! Thanks!

Ashley, you can only blur the background. Here are the rules regarding photoshop.


----------



## semantje (Jul 3, 2006)

great job ash!!


----------



## mintesa (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, really impressive!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cassiclausen* Nice job, Ashley! And so quickly done too. I've been lurking on this board for a few months now, so impressed by all of your work. I'm a little intimidated to try a D2B but this one is tempting. Girl - before I came here I never though I could do ANYTHING like this - ANYONE can do it if I can


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 4, 2006)

omg omg it's unanimous! it's awsome!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Ashley, you can only blur the background. Here are the rules regarding photoshop.

thanks so much, maja! god, my memory sucks.
ashley, GREAT job! that looks soooooooo awesome!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow Ashley!! Awesome job!


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 4, 2006)

great job ashley!! you really knocked it out the water!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 4, 2006)

You should have seen everyones face here at home when she was walking around with one eye done and one not - hahaha!!

But I agree - she did a fantastic job!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 4, 2006)

Pink Ribbons your eyeliner is perfect!


----------



## beby24 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi guys,

here is my entry.......


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 5, 2006)

Ya'll both did a great job! Carmen Electra better watch out!! LoL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ash you nailed it!!! AMAZING!!!!!

Beby - you should wear that look... it looks so good on you!!! Great job!!


----------



## beby24 (Jul 5, 2006)

thanks guys, but i should mention this is my girl friend, I we picked an add from In Style magazine and I did the makeup on her. I dont only do on me, I get bored when is good old me all the time, i like doing it on others....


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 6, 2006)

amazing job girl!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Jul 6, 2006)

Everyone looks so amazing. Good job!! Sadly I can't find an ad I like


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi girlies.....this site is awesome!!!! You girls do great work! How do these challenges work? How long do you have from the day it's first posted?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canadiangirlie* Hi girlies.....this site is awesome!!!! You girls do great work! How do these challenges work? How long do you have from the day it's first posted? Welcome to MUT! You will find all the details of the Dare To Be challenges in this thread. This particular challenge ends July 15th.


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 6, 2006)

This is actually a great help for me, as I'm in a beginner makeup class at our local college and this is what I'm supposed to do for my final exam. I have to find an ad/photo in a magazine and try to recreate it.

I really like this one.....but I'll have to really practice,...


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jul 6, 2006)

i wanted to try that^^ one but i have no good purples



... good luck with yours though



! everyones entrys look great so far!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the Carmen, you did great! I was gonna try that...but I changed my mind, she is alot to measure up to hehe!


----------



## Maja (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, awesome entries girls!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG, Ashley, you totally nailed it! Very well done!

Beby, you look gorgeous and you did a great job recreating the look, too!

This is a fun theme!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canadiangirlie* This is actually a great help for me, as I'm in a beginner makeup class at our local college and this is what I'm supposed to do for my final exam. I have to find an ad/photo in a magazine and try to recreate it.I really like this one.....but I'll have to really practice,...

http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneral.../D2BAd/Ad4.jpg

you're STILL in class?


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it's the ad that she's showing


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canadiangirlie* This is actually a great help for me, as I'm in a beginner makeup class at our local college and this is what I'm supposed to do for my final exam. I have to find an ad/photo in a magazine and try to recreate it.I really like this one.....but I'll have to really practice,...

http://www.makeuptalk.net/%7Egeneral.../D2BAd/Ad4.jpg

That photo is fantastic. I just love the eye makeup!


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 7, 2006)

Attachment 21871

Attachment 21872

Attachment 21873

not that great, but i thought i would participate...





sorry i cant make them any larger...


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 7, 2006)

I take a class at the local college one night per week for 14 weeks. I'm on week 11. Is it okay?


----------



## Saints (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

Awesome job! You look identical

Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

Fab job! Love the colors

Originally Posted by *asummertyme* Attachment 21871
Attachment 21872

Attachment 21873

not that great, but i thought i would participate...





sorry i cant make them any larger...

Great job, love your hair


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

nice





Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

this is prefect





Originally Posted by *asummertyme* Attachment 21871
Attachment 21872

Attachment 21873

not that great, but i thought i would participate...





sorry i cant make them any larger...

Love Love this


----------



## askewedmind (Jul 9, 2006)

I might do this one but you girls are too good lol. Havn't figured out what I can pull off.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 9, 2006)

Aww do n't be intimidated! It's all in good fun anyway!




Go for it!

Originally Posted by *askewedmind* I might do this one but you girls are too good lol. Havn't figured out what I can pull off.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

Wow, that's great!

Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

Amazing, love your eyes!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

Wow! nice job! good color too!

Originally Posted by *asummertyme* Attachment 21871
Attachment 21872

Attachment 21873

not that great, but i thought i would participate...





sorry i cant make them any larger...

So nice to see a D2B from you again! you're so talented!!


----------



## MermaidWitch (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

Wow...amazing job...I think the eyelashes look the best! You look better than the model...


----------



## Leony (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome entries ladies!!


----------



## jeneva (Jul 11, 2006)

wow, that looks almost exactly the same. It's amazingly beautiful

I can't see some of the attachments =(

It must be because i'm new

This challenge is awesome by the way


----------



## pbj2006 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ashley fabulous eyes! Great job! What brand did y uuse


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

Oh my word, what an amazing job you did! Absolutely perfect!


----------



## NNB (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok.. This is my entry:


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone's looks so awesome! Mine won't be as good as you ladies, but I'm going to give it my best shot. It's hard! I tried to do it last night and it went so poorly I gave up. Will try again tonight. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## beby24 (Jul 12, 2006)

canadiangirlie,

Dont worry about perfection just have fun with it, I mean that is what this is for, to have fun an be creative. Dont be so hard on yourself. HAVE FUN GIRL


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NNB* Ok.. This is my entry:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST1.jpg

http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfi...D2BAd/Ad33.jpg

Lookin' good!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job everyone! These are great entries. I can't wait until I a) possess enough makeup to participate, and B) possess a digi cam of some sort to take pics with!


----------



## Maja (Jul 12, 2006)

NNB, awesome entry! Great job!


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks beby, I really appreciate that. Going to try it tonight again, see how it goes.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NNB* Ok.. This is my entry:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST1.jpg

http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfi...D2BAd/Ad33.jpg

Nice u nailed it!!! Love the eys and the Lips.Love love da lip color


----------



## Thais (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

AWESOME!!!! It is just PERFECT!

Originally Posted by *beby24* Hi guys, here is my entry.......

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...mg_main_ey.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/beby24/carmen2.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5...armenlook4.jpg

Lovely!!!

Originally Posted by *NNB* Ok.. This is my entry:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4-CONTEST1.jpg

http://www.makeuptalk.net/~generalfi...D2BAd/Ad33.jpg

Nice entry!


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 17, 2006)

whats goin on with the new DTB?


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 17, 2006)

I know I'm too late, but I couldn't figure out how to get my pictures to fit so that MUT would accept them....excuses....excuses.....And I did this late at night on my sister.....and I don't know how to take clear pictures....blah...blah...blah


----------



## canadiangirlie (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay.....so how do you attach a 'thumbnail' vs an 'image'. The thumbnail I can click on to make bigger, but not the image? hum.......


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2006)

Vote!


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

that was hott, good job

you did good, i like it


----------



## curiousP (Jul 20, 2006)

these were awesome!!! Great job girls!


----------



## muffina (Jul 20, 2006)

It just goes to show how good you lot are, as most of the pics that are you are recreating have been digitally enhanced in the first place. Who needs professional models when there are such talented ladies out there!


----------



## jencc (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So here's my attempt...
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad1.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../DTBmagad2.jpg

And a few more attempts to get the damn pose right!!

ashley, that's amazing! great job!!!


----------



## iluvwin (Aug 2, 2006)

Everybody was great!! I should keep myself update with MUT, so I can submit mine next time.


----------

